# 6 volt starter



## Dmartin (Jun 6, 2021)

Can I use my 6 volt starter with a 12 volt system, if I can what do I need to do to hook it up right, if not i will buy a new 12 volt starter


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Dropping resistor.


----------



## Dmartin (Jun 6, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Dropping resistor.


So if I did away with the ballist resister I could use my 6 volt starter with a 12 volt system


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Maybe for a few minutes until you fry the starter windings.


----------



## seanwood (Jun 20, 2021)

No you cannot. The starter was designed for 6 volts and if you use the wrong voltage you will toast the starter. Unless it was designed for dual voltages - and I've never seen one that was.


----------



## Dmartin (Jun 6, 2021)

seanwood said:


> No you cannot. The starter was designed for 6 volts and if you use the wrong voltage you will toast the starter. Unless it was designed for dual voltages - and I've never seen one that was.


Yea that’s what I thought that the internet lied again thanks for the information


----------



## DennisF (Jan 11, 2021)

Any attempt to use a dropping resistance to allow the use of a 6 volt starter on a 12 volt system would require at least a 600 watt resistor. Anything less would burn up nearly instantaneously. Get a 12 volt starter.


----------



## fuddy1952 (Mar 6, 2021)

I've known old car guys who converted from 6 to 12 volts, changing all light bulbs, generator or switched to alternator, coil, etc. but still used the 6 volt starter without problems. 
My thought is if you really care about and want to save the starter I'd replace it...otherwise what do you have to lose?
The car guys liked the fact it spun motor over faster.

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

You need to do a little bit more research and quit listening to BS...... If you have ever taken apart a 6VDC starter you would know there actual windings are much heavier than a similiar size 12VDC starter by design. If you run 12VDC through a 6VDC starter, the amp draw doubles..... It spins faster, but you just can't crank on it as long without heating it up. I've personally seen original equipment 6VDC starters that have been running on 12VDC systems for over 40 years with no problems. I would suggest you not listen to guys that don't even know what a carbon pile tester is much less how to use one to bench test a starter for amp draw. Same guys wouldn't even know how to hook two 6VDC batteries up in series, much less how to hook up, or jump start, a positive ground system. Some obviously don't understand the purpose of a ballast resistor


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Of course you can, we used to convert our VDubs to 12 volt and still used the 6 volt starter, no worries, just don't over crank.


----------



## Dmartin (Jun 6, 2021)

FredM said:


> Of course you can, we used to convert our VDubs to 12 volt and still used the 6 volt starter, no worries, just don't over crank.


Thank you


----------



## Dmartin (Jun 6, 2021)

FredM said:


> Of course you can, we used to convert our VDubs to 12 volt and still used the 6 volt starter, no worries, just don't over crank.


Thanks


----------



## Dmartin (Jun 6, 2021)

Bob Driver said:


> You need to do a little bit more research and quit listening to BS...... If you have ever taken apart a 6VDC starter you would know there actual windings are much heavier than a similiar size 12VDC starter by design. If you run 12VDC through a 6VDC starter, the amp draw doubles..... It spins faster, but you just can't crank on it as long without heating it up. I've personally seen original equipment 6VDC starters that have been running on 12VDC systems for over 40 years with no problems. I would suggest you not listen to guys that don't even know what a carbon pile tester is much less how to use one to bench test a starter for amp draw. Same guys wouldn't even know how to hook two 6VDC batteries up in series, much less how to hook up, or jump start, a positive ground system. Some obviously don't understand the purpose of a ballast resistor


Thanks


----------



## Dmartin (Jun 6, 2021)

DennisF said:


> Any attempt to use a dropping resistance to allow the use of a 6 volt starter on a 12 volt system would require at least a 600 watt resistor. Anything less would burn up nearly instantaneously. Get a 12 volt starter.


Thanks


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

FredM said:


> Of course you can, we used to convert our VDubs to 12 volt and still used the 6 volt starter, no worries, just don't over crank.


Spoken by a man that has seen batteries hooked in parallel and worked on positive ground electrical systems. 

How's the cooler weather down there so far Mate? I thought about you the other day when I was complaining about the June heat in MS, then the thought occurred it's early winter in Oz


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Bob Driver said:


> How's the cooler weather down there so far Mate? I thought about you the other day when I was complaining about the June heat in MS, then the thought occurred it's early winter in Oz


I'll message you Bob, don't wan't to take over this thread.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

I agree…you can use the 6volt starter on a 12 volt system….as stated, just don’t sit there and spin it for long periods of time.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

TX MX5200 said:


> I agree…you can use the 6volt starter on a 12 volt system….as stated, just don’t sit there and spin it for long periods of time.


If it don't start with about 5 seconds of cranking..... It's got nothing to do with the starting system


----------

